# ANU UNSW or UQ



## wasp

I am thinking of studying law in the University of New South Wales, University of Queensland or Australia National University.

I know that ANU has a great reputation but for lifestyle I would be more drawn to Sydney

Which of the above unis would be the best to study in ? 
would it be correct to say that Sydney might work out easiest to work and support living expenses?
Which of the above colleges has a rep for being social and fun ?


----------



## tulauras

wasp said:


> I am thinking of studying law in the University of New South Wales, University of Queensland or Australia National University. I know that ANU has a great reputation but for lifestyle I would be more drawn to Sydney Which of the above unis would be the best to study in ?  would it be correct to say that Sydney might work out easiest to work and support living expenses? Which of the above colleges has a rep for being social and fun ?


ANU is definitely the best law school of the three, though the other two are very good. Canberra is very quiet but does have a great atmosphere. Sydney is expensive, but all three cities are a little but expensive, and you can still live as a student in any of them.

Can you visit the universities first? I've been to all three campuses and really like all of them, so I think it will come down to personal preference, how you feel about the uni and the city, and, importantly, what subjects they offer and what kind if law you want to practice.

It will also be easiest to get a job in the city in which you study (although at ANU you're well set up for Sydney or Melbourne) so that's something to take in to account.

Also, it seems from your message that you are concerned about the lifestyle and socialising, and less about the degree - I'm sorry if I'm misconstruing (you may have all the info about the degree and just want more info on the intangible stuff). But if you want to have fun and a good social life, I'd re-think whether law school is for you - it's a huge financial and time commitment, if you don't study hard and do well then it is very difficult to get a job, and there are ongoing issues with depression in the profession. There are very happy lawyers who are passionate about what they do, but if you're not passionate about it, find something more fun to do!


----------



## wasp

tulauras said:


> ANU is definitely the best law school of the three, though the other two are very good. Canberra is very quiet but does have a great atmosphere. Sydney is expensive, but all three cities are a little but expensive, and you can still live as a student in any of them.
> 
> Can you visit the universities first? I've been to all three campuses and really like all of them, so I think it will come down to personal preference, how you feel about the uni and the city, and, importantly, what subjects they offer and what kind if law you want to practice.
> 
> It will also be easiest to get a job in the city in which you study (although at ANU you're well set up for Sydney or Melbourne) so that's something to take in to account.
> 
> Also, it seems from your message that you are concerned about the lifestyle and socialising, and less about the degree - I'm sorry if I'm misconstruing (you may have all the info about the degree and just want more info on the intangible stuff). But if you want to have fun and a good social life, I'd re-think whether law school is for you - it's a huge financial and time commitment, if you don't study hard and do well then it is very difficult to get a job, and there are ongoing issues with depression in the profession. There are very happy lawyers who are passionate about what they do, but if you're not passionate about it, find something more fun to do!


Thanks for your response, its much appreciated!
My main concern is financing living costs rather than fees. I am concerned that part time employment during the academic year will be more difficult to get in Canberra than in Sydney. 
Is this the case ?


----------



## tulauras

Canberra actually has lower unemployment than Sydney, and probably less non-students competing for student jobs. It's also cheaper to live in generally, though there's things to weigh up like public transport being better in Sydney whereas you need a bike/car/lots of patience in Canberra. 

In all three cities you'd be able to get part time work, and cost of living is roughly the same. The weather is wildly different, the courses are quite different, and it will be easier to get a grad job in QLD from UQ, Sydney from NSW or Sydney, Melbourne or the public service in Canberra. 

Maybe check out each uni's financial assistance page, and gumtree jobs in that city if you have further concerns?


----------

